

Earth 100M years from now - helwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcDed4xVD4&NR=1

======
amock
This has nothing to do with Google Maps, it's just a video about how the
earth's surface looked from 500 million years ago to today and how someone
thinks it will look in 100 million years. Their prediction seems to be today's
map with lots of flooded areas, so maybe this is some kind of global warming
propaganda.

~~~
roundsquare
Am I missing something? Who said anything about google maps?

~~~
amock
The title was originally Google Maps 100M years from now

